# Dovetail jigs with a Router.



## CJI (May 13, 2009)

Hi, as they say I'm a first time caller. Has any one made a home made jig to cut dovetail joints with a router? If you have can I have details please.
Thanks Chris from Sheffield (England)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chris

You may want to check out the link below.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/14259-building-me-katie-jig.html
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/9620-katie-jig-backer-board.html
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/6989-katie-jr-dovetail-jig.html
=======


CJI said:


> Hi, as they say I'm a first time caller. Has any one made a home made jig to cut dovetail joints with a router? If you have can I have details please.
> Thanks Chris from Sheffield (England)


----------



## johnchun (May 18, 2009)

That you want is exactly what i`m looking for.


----------



## Amana Tool (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hybrid dovetail method*

Hi Chris,

From an aesthetic viewpoint, dovetails cut with a router jig always suffer the same problem, the pins are too wide to provide the joint with a pleasing appearance. However, cutting the joint by hand, especially half-blind dovetails for drawers and fine casework, is very labor intensive and time-consuming.

My solution is to use a shop-made router dovetail jig that cuts half of the joint and then I cut the mating half by hand with a dovetail saw. More specifically, I rout the pins and saw the tails. It requires some skill to accurately saw the tails, but the skill is easily developed with a bit of practise. 

Best of all, my jig allows me to rout narrow pins that provide the joint with a level of beauty and authenticity not found in a dovetail joint made with a commercial jig.

As you can see from the attached photo, my jig uses a dovetail bit with a guide bearing on the shank. By making the jig wider than the workpiece, I can reposition the work for a second pass to make the pins narrow.

After routing the pins, I square the inside corners with a chisel, mark the tails from the pins with a layout knife and saw the tails to fit.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Chris,BJ and John,

I don't think you could get better advice anywhere than from the above post by Lonnie Bird. I was not even aware that he was a member here, but will certainly watch for him now. He has many books and DVDs out and is a recognized authority in woodworking. He also has one of the best woodworking schools in America. I hope one day I can be fortunate enough to take one of his classes. Here is his website.

http://www.lonniebird.com/

Thanks for taking time to reply to our posts Lonnie.


----------



## Amana Tool (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Bob,

Thanks for your kind words and for the link to my school.


----------

